

Ask HN: How to stay informed about new software trends without scanning news? - johnWi

That is new platforms, patterns, tools, services, etc.
======
unimpressive
No way I know of. My proposed solution would be to have a newsreader that
watches for you.

------
Buzaga
Sounds like this could spawn a successful website, if well done

